# Glee 4-20--overtime



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Note that the program listing for Glee on 4-20 shows it starting a minute before the hour and ending a minute after the hour. Given that it follows American Idol, it may actually start a bit later and run longer. Padding is advised. However, even unchanged, it may affect whether programs scheduled before it or after it are actually recorded. Check your To Do list or turn on overlap protection.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Not directly related, but I think last week American Idol amazingly ended a fraction of a minute BEFORE scheduled. (I had Glee padded a few mins either way but was still amazed.)


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

This was the first time I have watched Glee and I didnt know it had to be padded. I ended up missing the last few minutes of it.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

SNJpage1 said:


> This was the first time I have watched Glee and I didnt know it had to be padded. I ended up missing the last few minutes of it.


If you want, watch just the end here.

deb


----------



## nellee (May 26, 2002)

Ryan Seacrest also noted before Idol ended that Wednesdays "Charity event" show will most likely run long, and to pad your DVRs.....Thanks for letting us know about Tuesday!!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

We got lucky that we started to watch about 9:15 and were able to pad the ending by 5 minutes.


----------



## Rogerallen (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.playbill.com/playblog/2010/04/power-of-madonna-glee-episode-to-be-rebroadcast-april-23/

Looks like they are going to rebroadcast it on Friday.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank goodness for Hulu ... my wife was still able to watch the ending.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm glad I got the heads up on this. I was able to pad Glee and catch the entire things.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

It's repeating Friday 23-Apr.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

bodosom said:


> It's repeating Friday 23-Apr.


It's not showing up in my guide...


----------



## Rogerallen (Apr 15, 2008)

sushikitten said:


> It's not showing up in my guide...


It shows up at 9 Eastern in my guide. I checked it last night


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll check again, but it wasn't there last night as of about 9:30pm....

Hmmm, now it's there. Cool.


----------

